# Im New - NCE HELP!!



## 43builder (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I have been into N scale for about the past 5 years, and have decided to take it to the next level by making a 5 x 9' layout in my basement.

However, i have just upgraded to the DCC system by NCE and have one major question. 

HOW IN THE WORLD DO YOU DELETE A LOCO THAT HAS BEEN SAVED INTO THE MEMORY???

i say it like that because i have looked everywhere and cannot seem to find the answer.

The reason for this being that one of my engines is not responding, and another is going the opposite direction of what is displayed. if anyone could give me the answer, it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

loco is saved into memory of what? a recall? just enter the address manually into the cab to double-ckeck. one that is not going in right direction is probably miss-wired or has miss-configured decoder (normal direction of travel CV) . try to do a factory reset on them, see what you get


----------



## makarick123 (Jun 18, 2011)

*New layout*

Do you have a plan in mind? 
Sorry I can't help with DCC problems.


----------



## 43builder (Jun 19, 2011)

*Plan in mind*

Yes,

I was going to haver an outer ring of the kato double track with the canary poles on it. then there would be 4 lanes of the kato double track raised above that. they will be connected with small 1 - 2% grades that will connect the levels. finally, there would be another 4 lanes followed by a railyard with a turntable and round house at the very top

Please let me know if you have any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## IndianaBill (Jul 9, 2011)

Set up a programming track seperate from your layout. Check your manual to see how to reset the locos to factory default. For instance, some decoders reset by writing to Cv8. Reprogram them to your new preference. The loco running in reverse needs to have Cv29 reprogrammed to a value per the manuals listing. I cannot give you detailed info because I use Digitrax Zephyr, but, the correct info is in the NCE manual. If you can't figure it out, call NCE and ask for help.


----------

